# EXTERNAL MONITOR SUGGESTIONS FOR MACBOOK PRO



## MARTINPHOTOG (Dec 27, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions on an external monitor to use with my MacBook Pro.  Looking for one that is affordable but good.  Hoping this will help my calibration issues.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Any decent IPS panel will do fine... Dell makes some, Asus makes some... and there are a lot of others. Apple makes some too....

Google is your friend!

As a matter of fact... there are a lot of threads on here that would answer that for you with some quick searches!


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 27, 2012)

I think fry's had the apple 27" cinema displays on sale for under $700 recently. Heck of a deal.


----------

